# Summersville WV- 18mo f WGSD-"Addy" Beautiful!



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

They say "mix" but she looks all gsd to me?? What do you think? From her description Addy sounds great!! In the past this shelter has been very rescue friendly and good to work with..... here is there petfinder link:
NICHOLAS CO. SHELTER PETFINDER SITE 

























Addy 

German Shepherd Dog [Mix]
Extra Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: 09NovD03 

Addy is a beautiful cream colored German Shepherd mix. She is 18 months, and needs a big yard to run and play in! She does well with other dogs. She is not food aggressive. She walks well on a leash. She does well with kids. Addy is up-to-date with routine shots. 
My Contact InfoNicholas County Animal Shelter 
Summersville, WV 
304 872 7877 
Email Nicholas County Animal Shelter


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

what a gorgeous girl!! sounds great, too.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Extremely rural shelter and they don't get much time there. is anyone working on this sweet girl?


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a spot the dog that was sent to me as a WGSD from the kill shelter in Georgia..was not a WGSD but a tan husky..I am looking to adopt


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

What happened to the husky?


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

She is in my home as a foster..sad but I can;t have 4 dogs..she is on Petfinder.com..I have waited so long for my dream WGSD..and I do believe there is one out there..We love Honey and i have NO regreats saving her..but she is up for adoption 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15176056

here she is..I only got a small head shot on here, she is 100% Husky..sweet young 8??months or so


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

That was nice of you to foster the dog until you can place her. Yeah, many of the shelters can't tell the difference between gsds and huskies especially when they're not the traditional blk & tans...(then they label them all gsds!) I imagine if you contact the shelter and ask for more pics they could probably take a few more of her.... at least get a look at how she carries her tail..usually a good indication of whether she may be husky or huskyX. Her head looks very gsd to me and they list her as xtra large size and her coat doesn't look husky.... She sounds like a great dog for the most part. BUT, sometimes it's hard to tell by pictures. I wish I was closer to the shelter to go check her out...


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

Now being gun shy of WGSD being husky to me this gal looks a little husky the tail..etc..


----------

